# Update on my husband



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I just wanted to let you know that my husband is taking turn for the worst. He has not sought treatment for his cancer, and it is very aggressive. His whole abdomen is full of tumors, and he now has tumors all under his chin and neck. I have decided to cull the herd to make it easier to feed them. I am not sure what my future will be. He doe not have long. I'm very scared right now.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I am so very sorry. I can't imagine. :hug: Please know that we are all here for you. Continued prayers for your husband, you, and your family. I wish there was more I could do to help. If you need anyone to talk with, you are more than welcome to send me a pm or email. :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh no!!

Im so very sorry


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very very sorry  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband in this terrifying time, I couldn't even imagine... :'(


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how hard that must be. My thoughts are with you :hug: 
M.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

You poor thing  Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

My mom was the same way so I understand exactly what you are going through...she did not seek out treatment and just gave up! Didn't eat, barely drank. IT was hard watching her go through that. I am definitely keeping you and your family in my thoughts. If you need an ear, feel free to message/email me! I've been there and understand unfortunately!

:hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I just now read this in the Bible.
Jesus saying to Jairus, whose daughter was very sick: "Fear not: believe only, and she shall be made whole."
Don't give up! We are praying for you. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry...  prayers ..are going that way....my heart is breaking..... hearing what you all are going through.... :hug: ray:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers from here as well. Not only for healing but for strength & peace. You need it too.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Prayers for you and your husband and extended family... I'm so very sorry... Wishing you peace and many blessings for healing and transcendence...


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending prayers ray:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you both are going through this heartbreaking tragedy. my prayers for strength are going out to both of you. :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jessaba said:


> My mom was the same way so I understand exactly what you are going through...she did not seek out treatment and just gave up! Didn't eat, barely drank. IT was hard watching her go through that. I am definitely keeping you and your family in my thoughts. If you need an ear, feel free to message/email me! I've been there and understand unfortunately!
> 
> :hug:


I too do understand. I lost my mom in 2006 the day before mother's day 
She had lung cancer from being a heavy smoker for many many years. They found the tumor in January that year. In April, she had congestive heart failure <heart problems run in her family, which we are thankful no one in our generation has had them...yet ray: >. 
They couldn't really do anything with the tumor because she was too weak to undergo surgery <was on oxygen and because of her heart>. They couldn't work on her heart because of the lung cancer 
She ended up going into Hospice and into a nursing home. I was able to get up and visit her 11 days before she passed away. I can STILL picture leaving her room, seeing her sitting in her wheel chair looking defeated and thinking...OMG what if this is the last time I ever see her? I cried ALL the way home...3 hour drive... I never got to say goodbye, my SIL called to tell me she was leaving us and I just couldn't get there in time  
I have a lot of regrets, MANY MANY, and I wish God would have let me be there to say goodbye. But I also kind of think the last night I saw her, we kind of said goodbye and just didn't truly realise it.

I wish I lived closer, I am not the greatest goat sitter, but I would definitely have loved to help take care of your goats so you can be with your husband. I can imagine how difficult it must be. But spending every minute you possibly can together, through the good and bad days is worth so much...

Life is great, but it's also so very very heartbreaking. Not a day goes by that I don't think of my mom. But God has blessed is with the ability to heal...and live our lives while we have them.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry...praying for you


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm very, very sorry to hear this  Praying that he gets better soon ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry  praying for you :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:grouphug: ray: Please remember to take care of yourself thru all of this. :hug:


----------



## LaGringa (Jan 20, 2012)

This is just horrible. I am a big believer in prayer ray: I will definitely put in extra requests for God to bring the right decision upon you and your family asap.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I keep on thinking about and praying for you and your husband, Dreamchaser. ray:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Last night he was rushed to the emergency room with severe abdominal pain. He has been having this pain off and on, and he would not go to the hospital. This time he did. The cancer has run rampid, and there was a blockage in his intestine, and a kink in his colon. They discovered the cancer has spread to his spine and pelvic bone. They put him in surgery for 2 hours to remove the blockages, and are just patching him up to send him home to die. He is refusing hospice, but I hope to change his mind. I am going to have to cull the herd. I can't afford all the feed for them on my own. I am having so much to deal with at one time. I can't stop crying. There is so much to do to prepare. I don't want to lose him, but I don't want him to be in pain.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh my dear. Take care. One day at a time. One hour at a time. Do you have help? Do you have support for yourself and someone to help take care of you and details. Praying for you and your husband. ray:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry.. and praying for you and for your husband. Perhaps you need help from hospice as much as he does... I think that would be a very good thing for you both


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh I just want to send you a hug and say a prayer...just so sad. :hug:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry. This is a very hard thing. This world is full of trouble and fear and it is all messed up from the original time of creation. The pain someone goes through is so hard to watch. I am praying for you that your hope will be in the Lord God. He promises to make all things right again in the end for all those who trust in Him. He is the God of all comfort. I am praying you will be able to get a good hospice program for you and your husband. They offer incredible support. We had that for my father too. So hard to see them in pain. Still every second that he hangs on to life.. cherish. Praying praying for you both.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I am so sorry. You must do what you need to do, later if the time and circumstances are right you can build your herd up again. Take care of him and take care of yourself. I can't imagine how hard it must be. I hope you have help there.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your husband's illness and your stress. Sending hugs and prayers your way. 
:grouphug:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

packhillboers said:


> So sorry. This is a very hard thing. This world is full of trouble and fear and it is all messed up from the original time of creation. The pain someone goes through is so hard to watch. I am praying for you that your hope will be in the Lord God. He promises to make all things right again in the end for all those who trust in Him. He is the God of all comfort. I am praying you will be able to get a good hospice program for you and your husband. They offer incredible support. We had that for my father too. So hard to see them in pain. Still every second that he hangs on to life.. cherish. Praying praying for you both.


 x2 Merry put my thots into words. I'm praying you & your husband have peace with God and can trust His love for you even during this extremely difficult time. :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Amen.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm very sorry you and your husband are having to go through this  :tears: Sending a prayer and a hug your way :hug: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I pray that the Lord brings you peace through this rough time. Many thoughts and prayers for you and your husband. :hug:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

ray: 
I hope you're able to call on friends for help too -- and hospice, if that can work out. My heart goes out to you and your husband...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I hope he changes his mind about hospice, they are angels and deserve a special place in heaven. At some point you can make the decision...I'm so sorry you are going through this. I hope you have family near. :hug:


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

:hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

My husband was realeased from the hospital. He is staying at his mother's house. I have been praying healing words over him, and he says he is feeling better. It looks like some of the tumors are going down, we will see. The doctors put him on 3 -day Fentynal (sp?) patches. We celebrated my birthday yesterday, it was nice that he made that. I keep looking forward to every holiday he makes it through. I guess that seems weird.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

Glad to hear an update - you've been on my heart and in my prayers this past week. It's not weird at all to be grateful for every event that you get to share together. Will continue praying peace and comfort over both of you!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:hug: :hug: ray:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Glad to hear it! Just found out my dad's best friend's wife has colon cancer, although they have given her a good prognosis. So after losing my mom he is helping his friend go through this too...

Just glad to hear he is feeling a little better


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:hug: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good to hear... he is home and doing OK ...prayers are going to continue for him...glad he was able to celebrate your birthday... :hug: ray:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Just now catching up - so sorry to hear Dreamchaser! But, as many others have said, our hope is in the The Lord. Praying for you for peace & comfort & wisdom, and peace & healing for your husband. I hope you have family you can depend on to help you. Blessings to you both! :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Dreamchaser...you and your hubby are in my prayers :hug: 

I know from experience how hard a terminal illness with a loved one is...and it's even harder to wake up each day and expect the worst, what got me through my dad's illness was being with him and spending each minute I could with my mom and my sister....and having a Hospice Care nurse for guidance and the Lord for support. Lean on family and friends and even when your hubby has a very bad day, prayer can be a very powerful way to help you get through to the next.

I pray that his good days out number his bad days :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: ray: Thinking of you and your husband.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Hubby went back to the hospital on Saturday. He couldn't go to the bathroom again. They put a drain into his stomach, and drained out the contents. He finally was able to go potty last night. They took the drain out this morning. They said last night that they were going to have to give him 2 pints of blood in the morning, but he made enough overnight. They took X rays, and they said that the tumor that is pushing on his colon looked better, that it wasn't blocking it as bad. We have faith that he is healed and is in the restoration process.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I'm praying for his total healing ray: :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am just now reading your post. Bless your heart as well as your husbands and familys. I too will pray for you and for his continued healing. I pray that he can recover from this disease.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: ray:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

I pray that you're husband finds the strength and courage to keep fighting. I pray that he has a complete recovery as well. I pray that you also finds the strength to keep on supporting him and being there for him even though this situation is very hard on you.
:hug: ray: ray:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm praying for his complete recovery and for you both to be strengthened through this trial. ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Still praying for you both. ray: God bless you and be near you.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Troy got out of the hospital again. He went for his batch of chemo on thursday and friday. He does not feel good and is so frail now. He says he hurts all over.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the update...still praying for him.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm sending love and prayers to you both. I hope he can get some relief. :hug: ray:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am thinking about and praying for you. :hug:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

:hug:


----------

